# Need to Change OS to Android frm Lumia 540 w10 plz Help



## sm_babar (Feb 24, 2017)

Need to Change OS to Android frm Lumia 540 w10 plz Help


----------



## dxdy (Feb 24, 2017)

not possible. *if you want android BUY ANDROID!!!!!*


----------



## adityashingade (Feb 25, 2017)

sm_babar said:


> Need to Change OS to Android frm Lumia 540 w10 plz Help

Click to collapse



why do people post inappropriate things to this forum :laugh:

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




sm_babar said:


> Need to Change OS to Android frm Lumia 540 w10 plz Help

Click to collapse



you can install android CM13 ,14 to some lumia phones now 
check this tutorial

https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...rom-android-nougat-marshmallow-nokia-t3525392

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




dxdy said:


> not possible. *if you want android BUY ANDROID!!!!!*

Click to collapse



I don't think so 
see this 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...rom-android-nougat-marshmallow-nokia-t3525392


----------



## djtonka (Feb 25, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> I don't think so
> see this
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...rom-android-nougat-marshmallow-nokia-t3525392

Click to collapse



did you try already? how is Lumia 525 as paperweight, any good?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 25, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> I don't think so
> see this
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...rom-android-nougat-marshmallow-nokia-t3525392

Click to collapse



then try and you see... and that android is useless... you can boot android on some x20 devices, but you dont have anything on him because no any support.... no calls, no internet... and what is point? to be happy have android on lumia... get real...


----------



## adityashingade (Feb 25, 2017)

djtonka said:


> did you try already? how is Lumia 525 as paperweight, any good?

Click to collapse



project is yet under development , those developers are adding support for other lumia devices soon , 
Obviously I prefer WM10 Over Android .

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




dxdy said:


> then try and you see... and that android is useless... you can boot android on some x20 devices, but you dont have anything on him because no any support.... no calls, no internet... and what is point? to be happy have android on lumia... get real...

Click to collapse



I completely agree to your Acquisition , android is useless .


----------



## dxdy (Feb 25, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> project is yet under development , those developers are adding support for other lumia devices soon ,
> Obviously I prefer WM10 Over Android .

Click to collapse



soon.. good joke... 

that is not first android development... and also for "first" development was say "coming soon" "soon be working fine".... but all this not happened... simple: developers dont have time to loose time on this for free...

and "adding support for other lumia!... did you know what that mean? of course you dont have a clue. other Lumias, series x30, x40 and x50 dont have bootloader unlock and that mean not possible to use any other custom ROM or OS...


----------



## npradeeppai (Feb 27, 2017)

dxdy said:


> not possible. if you want android BUY ANDROID!!!!!

Click to collapse



Possible on 52x devices. They might extend the list of supported devices. But don't think Android will outshine windows OS native performance.


----------

